# OEM air intake mod



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if you don't want to buy a carbon air intake, for money o for aesthetics, here what you can do..obviously to do in case of a remap!
basing on the Revo air intake, we'll do the same mods at the OEM air intake with almost the same result since the carbon fibre has its advantage heat talking.

revo air intake allows the air enter to the airbox from 2 sides, the OEM only from the left side.
the right side is pre-formed but closed, so with the dremel, we can open the right side.

























then, open the airbox and remove the grill below the panel filter, it's useful where we have often very dirty cities, leaf, insects... where something can easily reaches the filter.
it's easy to remove or to put back in!
as revo airbox guide says, they remove this grill and change the OEM filter with their sponge foam filter so this confirm that grill it's mostly a restrictive part for the air to go through.
















remove the grill and leave the box as above

it's a very common mod in the S3 S4 Golf etc cars, actually the panel filter it's not so useful per se, but allow the turbo to sucks more air it's very important.
the turbo can sucks a specific quantity of air so give it more that that won't bring anything more unlike the aspirate engine where more air can really help

once here, you can change the filter with a sport filter if you prefer..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Another mod to let more air comes through is this, remove the first floor of the front grill that normally is closed..it's not so much air in more you'd say, but it is better than nothing!!









and just to open everything is possible, I've removed the plastic cover behind the lateral grill so more air than this is not possible!!

the concept remains, in the turbo engines, the turbo decides how much air it needs so you can drive even without the bonnet, it won't give you any gains! ..unlike the aspirated engines.
a better panel filter instead, will allow more air at the same time so this will reduce a bit the turbo lag.
secondly, these mods, will help the turbo to get fresher air, this is the important thing to have to save the turbo and gain power.


----------

